# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Ahh! Vista's pissing me off.

## Jdeadevil

Hey all, has anyone got any registry hacks or anything? I'm sick of getting "Are you sure?" "Are you very sure" and then after I've made the folder, "Are you sure you can be bothered going through with this". It's pissing me off! It's annoying me! I am sure of that! If Vista doesn't inerupt and give me an error saying "You sure you hate me? Are you very sure".  ::sad2:: 

IM SURE GODDAMNIT!  ::undecided::

----------


## Grod

In Soviet Russia, sure makes you!

----------


## Jdeadevil

Thanks for the advice, spammer! (Says me)

----------


## Grod

> Thanks for the advice, spammer! (Says me)



Ok.

----------


## Grod

> Thanks for the advice, spammer! (Says me)



I got it.

----------


## Daeva

The solution would be: use xp.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ahehehe!  ::laughtillhurts::  One more thing wrong with vista.

How is the gaming going on it?

----------


## Replicon

I've used it for 2 minutes before getting pissed at the warnings. Just google for how to disable them - I'm sure you're the Xth person to ask (where X is the number of people who have vista).

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Ahehehe!  One more thing wrong with vista.
> 
> How is the gaming going on it?



Hey Mes, hehe, I'm just installing 'Command And Conquer 3: Tiberian Wars'. Good game actually.

Also, I've just disabled the "You sure" thing. Guess what it's reply was: "Are you sure?"

----------


## ExoByte

The good thing about Vista is that even the viruses have compatibility issues.

----------


## Grod

There's only one main problem with Vista.
Compatibility

That's it.

----------


## Jdeadevil

And layout! They could at least of made the start menu a bit better. Instead of going towards the "High tech cool" mode. Why coudn't they just test it first to see if not-so-fucking-advanced people who don't have dorky glasses and DO have lifes can use it?

----------


## ExoByte

If the layout bothers you, you can go into the CP and set the theme to one of the more 'classic' versions of windows, XP included I believe.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Think I'll add a new post, rather than edit this one. But you're wrong! W00T  :boogie: 

 ::banana::

----------


## Jdeadevil

By the way, that potato head man isn't me stood infront of an insanely big monitor.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> There's only one main problem with Vista.
> Compatibility
> 
> That's it.



And it needs a crap load of RAM.

----------


## ninja9578

If you turn Aero and the new security system off it is essentially XP.  They've spent 7 years on it and have absolutely nothing new other than those two things.  Maybe they should have spent time fixing: the registry, on-the-fly defragmentation, converting to lazy page swapping, security that actually works, upgrade it's programs. Don't you all like how they "upgraded" Paint by moving the colour selector to the top?

Anyway, turning off the security system is in the control panel.  Switch to classic view and you should see it.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I also hate the start menu, it doesn't bring up a new menu on 'All Programs'. It transforms the start menu! Jeez I want a free version of XP...  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

Quit ya bitching! It's very easy to use and looks slick! The start menu is awesome, just hit the windowz key and type the program you want to find, it's so much quicker.... I cannot understand why you would want to look through the program list?

----------


## Jdeadevil

I'm not really much of a shortcut person you see.  ::undecided::

----------


## Adam

Try it, you might like it:

Press the Windowz keytype the name of the programpress the enter key

Et voilà.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I'll check that out.

Does it just search though C: or the whole thing?

----------


## Adam

seaches your programs  :smiley:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Where is the windows key? On my keyboard?

Edit - Oh, there it is! *Presses*

----------


## Adam

Should be bottom left in between the Ctrl and Alt key - The colourful one  ::D:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Yeah I seen it. I see you mean the search box at the bottom? Not the key itself.

And thanks for the help dude!

----------


## Adam

Yeah you dont have to click the search box though, you just start typing  :smiley:

----------


## Identity X

Give this a go

It's *Ubuntu* but without the scary partitioning and dual booting. The Windows bootloader is not affected or displaced at all and you can simply remove it by going into _Add/Remove Programs_ in the Control Panel as you would a videogame. Easy and harmless! I've used it for a few days now and it is better than Vista, and nicer looking too!

----------


## blade5x

The whole "are you sure" thing is a security feature. If you ever accidentally get a self extracting file, or download something, and go to open it only to realize you should have ran the virus scan first, or actually install a virus that relies on opening it's own exe files, etc - Vista will save your ass should the worst case scenario almost happen.

Vista takes some time to get used to. Like someone mentioned above, I've been using 64-bit Ultimate for about a month, and the only problem so far has been compatibility issues. The only problem I've had so far is sometimes my wireless card isn't detected, and I need to restart. Pretty annoying.

Should worst come to worst I've still got XP on a second hard drive, but I rarely boot it now.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Like someone mentioned above, I've been using 64-bit Ultimate for about a month, and the only problem so far has been compatibility issues. The only problem I've had so far is sometimes my wireless card isn't detected, and I need to restart. Pretty annoying.



Even 64-bit XP has a lot of compatibility issues.

----------


## Rakjavik

> Jeez I want a free version of XP...



Download Utorrent, go to isohunt.com, search for "windows xp student", burn image.

----------


## ninja9578

> Download Utorrent, go to isohunt.com, search for "windows xp student", burn image.



Very illegal

----------


## Wavefunction

> Very illegal



What's your point?  :wink2: 

But Rakjavik, Dreamviews can get in trouble if advice on pirating software is posted on their forum. The staff has warned people before.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Haha, we'll have those people on our asses that steal our MP3 players.

----------


## Rakjavik

> What's your point? 
> 
> But Rakjavik, Dreamviews can get in trouble if advice on pirating software is posted on their forum. The staff has warned people before.



I forgot to add, only do this if you own an original copy of windows xp student......... how do you edit posts?  :Oops:

----------


## Wavefunction

> I forgot to add, only do this if you own an original copy of windows xp student......... how do you edit posts?



After 24 hours... PM a moderator.  :smiley:

----------


## Jdeadevil

No because then you have to get it approved by a moderator. Jeez, doesn't anyone know real information anymore?

----------


## Wavefunction

> No because then you have to get it approved by a moderator. Jeez, doesn't anyone know real information anymore?



 ::?:  Get what approved by a moderator?

----------


## Jdeadevil

The edited post. The whole procress takes ages.

----------


## Wavefunction

> The edited post. The whole procress takes ages.



Really? Usually when I private message one of the online staff members about moving/deleting threads, they respond very quickly. Do they have to present the edit to the whole staff or something?  ::?:

----------


## Jdeadevil

No, you have to play a game of hearts, and depending on who wins, is the one who edits your post.

----------


## Mad World

> No, you have to play a game of hearts, and depending on who wins, is the one who edits your post.



How mature Jdeadevil. 

Vista in my opinion needs chance to work out the bugs, its still a bit buggy so i'd recommend switching back down to XP until they have a chance to sort out Vista. 

Just give it time and most the problems will be ironed out. You could always get a Zonbu  ::wink::

----------


## Jdeadevil

What's a Zonbu?

Also - It'll will probably come to me via windows update if they sort out a bug or anything.

----------


## Rakjavik

Some computing system that generates 1/10 of normal PCs power. Looks like a scam to me. Something about a monthly fee just for having one of their comps. The OS is probably running some crappy version of linux.

----------


## Ynot

> Some computing system that generates 1/10 of normal PCs power. Looks like a scam to me. Something about a monthly fee just for having one of their comps. The OS is probably running some crappy version of linux.



Aaah, the ignorance is astounding

Yes, it's linux
Yes, it's not very powerful
No, it's not meant to be

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zonbu





> Zonbu is a technology company responsible for the development of a computing platform that combines a web-centric service, a small form factor PC, and an open source based software architecture. The product is marketed as being affordable, hassle-free, and environmentally responsible.







> Zonbu consumes less than 10 watts on average and 15 watts under full load, compared to 175 watts for a typical desktop PC. It is a carbon emission neutral computer thanks to this low power design and regulatory grade carbon offsets purchased by Zonbu from Climate Trust, a carbon offset provider







> The Zonbu OS is a customized version of Linux based on the Gentoo distribution using the Xfce desktop environnment. It is geared towards non-technical users, and the user interface focuses more on simplicity than advanced features.

----------


## Rakjavik

On their website it says numerous times that the zonbu service starts at 14.99 a month. What are they referring to?

----------


## Ynot

> On their website it says numerous times that the zonbu service starts at 14.99 a month. What are they referring to?



As stated in the wikipedia page





> As a thin-client product striving to minimize the amount of power used, Zonbu had to trade off some features[7]:
> 
>     * Zonbu does not include a large hard disk. Instead, a 4Gb memory card caches documents locally before synchronizing and storing them online via Amazon's S3. This provides automatic backup, but you have to pay extra for this backup service and the high-speed broadband to transport these files over the Internet.

----------


## Rakjavik

Ahhhh. Thanks for explaining and enduring my laziness  :wink2:

----------


## Infinityecho



----------


## Grod

> 



That's pretty clever.

----------


## ninja9578

That's kind of misleading.  Vista has some great features, all the ones that OSX and Linux came out with five years ago.

----------


## arby

> That's kind of misleading.  Vista has some great features, all the ones that OSX and Linux came out with five years ago.



Except slower on better hardware.

----------

